# Air chambers



## nicksab (Nov 19, 2016)

What s the deal with air chambers? 

I just finished a rough plumbing and the inspector slammed me for putting them in . 

My previous job , under a different county jurisdiction, was the entire opposite. The inspector wanted them.

I know the UPC has removed them and is only requesting arrestors on CW, dishwasher...Are you guys putting some on sink too? specially the one with motion activated faucet

and also
Does anyone else on here from Marin County, California had issues with air chamber?


----------



## Sipp (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi Nick,
The issue I have heard with air chambers is that you can get some nastiness growing in them plus, over time, they will saturate and become ineffective.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

What an inspector.

Illinois has it's own code. Air chambers on the end of long runs (real clear requirement huh), on fast closing or solenoid activates devices.

Yes they can become water logged after time. To correct this, you just need to shut the water off and drain the system. They will recharge with air. Being under a 24" dead end there should be no issue with stagnated water.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

If some sort of shock absorption has been specified by the arch/eng, I'd use a point of use hammer arrester like the Sioux Chief 660. Since they are listed and approved by IAPMO, your AHJ shouldn't have a beef with them.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't even install them anymore.. just the precharged ones.. the one that inspectors keep failing my inspection due it's too short..

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## MDservices (May 9, 2016)

Here in Quebec and possibly canada, we're no longer allowed to installed air chambers.. you have to install water hammer arrestors. No air chambers are approved besides an actual water hammer arrestor. Something along the lines of bacteria or something but also they eventually get water logged.

I used to get several service calls for large homes that the pipes would make noise... I show up, close the main, empty the system, refill, make the bill and leave. Easiest service call ever! And it works... now it's all water hammer arrestors for any new construction or renovations... many plumbers still make their own air chambers and lenient inspectors dont make too much fuss over it but I prefer making the profit on the material of a water hammer arrrestor than the labour of making an air chamber


----------



## nicksab (Nov 19, 2016)

rjbphd said:


> I don't even install them anymore.. just the precharged ones.. the one that inspectors keep failing my inspection due it's too short..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


Wait a minute. Do you mean the inspector is failing you for installing arrestor that are too short? You meant the air chambers right.


----------



## nicksab (Nov 19, 2016)

Plumbus said:


> If some sort of shock absorption has been specified by the arch/eng, I'd use a point of use hammer arrester like the Sioux Chief 660. Since they are listed and approved by IAPMO, your AHJ shouldn't have a beef with them.


Well here is my problem. Nothing has been specified since there is no arch or engineer. It is a owner/builder type of work. Owner hiring contractor directly and he did his own drawing and somehow pulled out the permit


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

No doubt arresters are approved.

From what I see section 604.9 specifically states approved arresters. Says nothing about an alternative.

The illustrated plumbing & gas code does refer to an option. >>> https://books.google.com/books?id=ZpEkoie_SqgC&pg=PA195&lpg=PA195&dq=does+the+IPC+approve+air+chambers&source=bl&ots=p6sAFa14F8&sig=X7Cbs_G3EZGu_1sregW5V84MEfU&hl=en&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwin79qZib_QAhWI14MKHf5TDNwQ6AEINjAF#v=onepage&q=does%20the%20IPC%20approve%20air%20chambers&f=false


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

nicksab said:


> Well here is my problem. Nothing has been specified since there is no arch or engineer. It is a owner/builder type of work. Owner hiring contractor directly and he did his own drawing and somehow pulled out the permit


what does your code say about it? always keep a copy of the most recent code book in your truck to reference, now someone making up their own drawings will just be a problem, even stamped plans have issues that dont go with plumbing code as engineers and architects are not licensed plumbers..if you still have an issue what to do, call the local plumbing inspector and get his input as he will be inspecting your work..then you get it right the first time and not waste time and materials doing it a 2nd time..


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Florida plumbing code (ICC).

604.9 Water hammer. The flow velocity of the water distribution system shall be controlled to reduce the possibility of water hammer. A water-hammer arrestor shall be installed where quick-closing valves are utilized. Water-hammer arrestors shall be installed in accordance with the manufacturer's specifications. Water-hammer arrestors shall conform to ASSE 1010.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

nicksab said:


> What s the deal with air chambers?
> 
> I just finished a rough plumbing and the inspector slammed me for putting them in .
> 
> ...



An air chamber is not a water hammer arrestor and does not comply with ASSE 1010-2004. This is the requirement with the IPC, IAPMO's UPC, and by extension, the CPC as well. If you already know they have been removed the code, why are you still putting them in? 

Code requirements aside, I can't believe Plumbers still install air chambers under the guise that they are beneficial to a plumbing system. Just because they were once the best (or only) option for minimizing water hammer, does not mean they still are. Technology and engineering knowledge has moved us beyond such an antiquated device.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I've been putting them precharged air chambers for years..when inspectors failed me for them being to short , I tell them to get bent . 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> I've been putting them precharged air chambers for years..when inspectors failed me for them being to short , I tell them to get bent .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


Are those manufactured, like Sioux Chief or something similar? Or something you make on site?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes they are from sue chief, there are other larger size for other uses ,such as for irrigation system, etc.. they been around for decades, of course, Europe had them first. Before sue chief, there was PPP company and still have their binder book somewhere . Well-x-trol have them but not asse approved. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I remember the Well-x-trol's but haven't seen them in a log time.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I love air chambers.....they make great scrap. 

When I started in the trade in the early 1990's. we used air chambers. Then the code changed and now we have to use water hammer arrestors on quick-closing valves.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Are hammer arrestors needed more or less with pex? Seems pex would absorb the shock better than copper.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

We never put hammer arrestors in with pex. Have never been told to by code or inspector. Never had a problem.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDservices (May 9, 2016)

When it comes to pex, all you have to do is make sure the pipe is properly supported, the pex allows for slight expansion therefore water hammer arrestors aren't need nor required by code (Montreal, Qc, Canada)... but it's good practice to still install washing machine with water hammer arrestors, even if you're in pex. Especially if the whole house isn't completely in pex. Often there are still many parts of older homes in copper or even galvanized still!


----------



## slate658 (Mar 6, 2017)

state of Ohio no air chambers only water hammer arresters, and to be used on fast closing valves and solenoid valves.


----------

